# Weight Watchers support



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 16, 2006)

Is anyone here doing Weight Watchers? I did it in 2004 and dropped 3 sizes in jeans. it was awesome! i did it within 3 months. then i got bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so im starting over, with today being my first day. i did really good. i went over my allowed daily points, but its just the first day. and i only went over by 5 pts. thank goodness for flex points. Does anyone have any success stories? or tips? i do not cook, i hate it. and im a picky eater. so i eat fresh veggies and frozen smart one or healthy choice dinners. bad for you, but i refuse to cook. i hate it!! lol. so does anyone want to support each other here on specktra? if that is anyone that is doing it.


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 16, 2006)

I did it for a long time but got tired of counting, lol.  I'm doing a modified version of it.  

My tip:  Eat lots of Lean Cuisine meals.  They have the points printed right on the side, and they're really, really good.  

And make that Weight Watchers soup.. I know you hate to cook but it takes 10 minutes and it's 0 points.  Yes, ZERO points... It's super good too!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 17, 2006)

whats that soup recipe?


----------



## Janice (Jan 17, 2006)

I totally need to get back into the groove after the holidays! I lost 30 on WW last year but I have been super busy for the past few months and have been slacking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've prolly gained back a few lbs.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm all for supporting anyone on WW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My SIL did it and lost alot of weight.  DH does a modified Atkins & goes to the gym and that works for him....I'm thinking of joining myself, need to get back into shape.


----------



## Alexa (Feb 9, 2006)

my mom has worked for weight watchers for 9 years. she lost 100 lbs while on the program.. her and i both follow it


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 9, 2006)

I HATE counting points.  Have you guys seen the new flex plan?  You have a list of foods that you can eat from and an alotment of 35 points a week for whatever.  There is pretty much everything on the list and I have come up with about a dozen awesome recipies to encompass the list.  I would so love to have someone to be accountable to.  My boyfriend isn't the best at this!


----------



## nobella (Feb 10, 2006)

im doing it w/ my mom and sis it is the first time doing ww


----------



## melly_x (Feb 10, 2006)

I lost just over a stone and a half..which in pounds is like just over 21lbs [I think]! I didnt really have too much weight to lose at first but I'm nearly happy now.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scrangie* 
_I did it for a long time but got tired of counting, lol.  I'm doing a modified version of it.  

My tip:  Eat lots of Lean Cuisine meals.  They have the points printed right on the side, and they're really, really good.  

And make that Weight Watchers soup.. I know you hate to cook but it takes 10 minutes and it's 0 points.  Yes, ZERO points... It's super good too!_

 

Do you still have the recipe? I remember it being lots of veggies.... but it's been forever since I did WW


----------



## pinotnoir (Feb 17, 2006)

is it like cabbage soup?


----------



## user4 (Feb 17, 2006)

i'm doing it now... i need to lose so much weight. have you guys ever noticed that if you fall off the groove one day it can really mess you up. i was doing so well and then ate like a pig on valenitne's day and it's so hard for me to get back to it since tuesday. i cant seem to keep to my points or get myself back to the gym!!! what is wrong with me??


----------



## user4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_I HATE counting points.  Have you guys seen the new flex plan?  You have a list of foods that you can eat from and an alotment of 35 points a week for whatever.  There is pretty much everything on the list and I have come up with about a dozen awesome recipies to encompass the list.  I would so love to have someone to be accountable to.  My boyfriend isn't the best at this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats the core plan... i hate it!!! i can never stick to the food!!! it makes me sooo mad. i tried it one week but it's so annoying!


----------



## lover* (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm planning on joining tomorrow, and I have high hopes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to give support to everyone on the plan!! Good luck!


----------



## glamella (Feb 18, 2006)

I must be one of the only people that cannot do WW. I hate allthe processed food on the lists. Yes, I know they are low in fat and cals, but they have so much sugar and preservatives/artificial flavors. I tried for 2 weeks and was starving all the time.  My friend had the same problem.


----------



## user4 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamella* 
_I must be one of the only people that cannot do WW. I hate allthe processed food on the lists. Yes, I know they are low in fat and cals, but they have so much sugar and preservatives/artificial flavors. I tried for 2 weeks and was starving all the time.  My friend had the same problem._

 
try to keep full on veggies and fruits... it helps a lot!!!


----------



## glamella (Feb 21, 2006)

This is what I must be doing wrong! I will try again and add tons of veggies. I love that WW allows you to eat all types of food. I miss my carbs *sniffs*.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 21, 2006)

I lost almost 40 pounds last year doing WW on my own.  I have gained a few back and plan to start on it again this week.  It really does work!


----------



## farra712 (Apr 5, 2006)

I want to try WW again, but the points were so hard for me.  I think it because it sounds like nothing..I got to eat 22 points.  So, when I ate something that was five points I would be like "OMG!  I just ate a quarter of my points!"  Also, I found myself eating everything at night!  Another problem is a lot of the foods they recommend have high fructose corn sugar which makes you hang on to calories, but it tricks your blood sugar and insulin levels and makes you feel hungrier than you were before you ate!  I might try it again but just eat as many natural and organic foods as I can to make sure I don't get too much HFCS!  Has anybody done it that wanted to lose about 25 pounds.  I was wondering about how long it took...


----------



## angel_grll (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm on WW right now and it isn't working for me. But part of that is the two different health issues that I have that keep me from losing weight. Blah! I joined back in August and lost 20 pounds quickly and have been losing and gaining the same 7 pounds since then. Kinda frustrating but I still go to the meetings to weigh in so I'm accountable to someone.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello!  I just joined weight watchers about 8 weeks ago and have lost 15 pounds.  And trust me I have the craziest eating habits and like happy hour a bit too much as I travel a lot.  But I have found it pretty easy to stick to the my daily points and the extra points and I have even gone over both of those some weeks and have been fine!  But before this I have done weight watchers a million times and have failed!  So who knows what is working this time!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi coachkitten!

Wow - congrats on the loss! Sounds you are definitely on the right track! It is so hard to eat right, especially when you travel so often. I don't travel but spend a lot of time away from home at my school (sometimes I am there 12 hours a day)... it's hard to find healthy choices at restaurants, and even more difficult to pack you own food and bring it along.

I am glad to hear WW is working for you! Keep up the good work and be sure to keep us posted


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Hi coachkitten!

Wow - congrats on the loss! Sounds you are definitely on the right track! It is so hard to eat right, especially when you travel so often. I don't travel but spend a lot of time away from home at my school (sometimes I am there 12 hours a day)... it's hard to find healthy choices at restaurants, and even more difficult to pack you own food and bring it along.

I am glad to hear WW is working for you! Keep up the good work and be sure to keep us posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I will!  Thanks for the support!


----------

